# Researchers Club (NTs)



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

*​*Intuitive Logical Extratim, ILE, , ENTp, IL, Seeker, or archetype Don Quixote.
Logical Intuitive Introtim, LII, , INTj, LI, Analyst, or archetype Maximilien Robespierre.
Logical Intuitive Extratim, LIE, , ENTj, PT, Enterpriser, Pioneer, or archetype Jack London.
Intuitive Logical Introtim, ILI, , INTp, TP, Critic, Observer, or archetype Honoré de Balzac.
*
Typical characteristics of researchers*
Researchers are natural theorists.
Heavy researchers
Heavy researchers are ILE and LII. They are a mirror pair of Alpha.

Light researchers
Light researchers are LIE and ILI. They are a mirror pair of Gamma.
*
Group behavior*
When a group consists of people of this club, but without either of the two quadras having greater presence, its members tend to limit their interactions to the exchange of ideas in their common areas of interests, with little focus on the interchange of personal experiences regarding relationships, or physical activities besides perhaps walks with ongoing discussions. Typical examples of this club are enthusiasts of science fiction, role-play games, groups of political discussions, and the like.
This kind of group behavior, though, in terms of seeing a club as any kind of unit, is visible only as long as the group is held together by, and focuses on, discussions and activities of their common interests. Longer and deeper interactions make such a club visibly "split" into the two quadras, Alpha and Gamma.
*
Perception of other clubs*
These perceptions are visible only as long as the other groups are seen exclusively through the prism of their activities and interests as a group; closer interaction makes such perceptions quickly be overruled by the relevant quadra perceptions.

Socials
Researchers are inclined to perceive Socials as essentially empty-headed and boring in their interests, but also to regard them with some jealousy due to their usual greater facility for social interaction and forming relationships, also romantic ones.

Pragmatists
Researchers are inclined to perceive Pragmatists as narrow-minded and somewhat uninteresting, but also as intimidating due to their perceived greater mechanical and physical skills.

Humanitarians
Researchers are inclined to see Humanitarians sympathetically and as essentially non-threatening, but also with a sense of bewilderment as to their motivations.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I tested as an ILE, I am an ENTP, and I have a depiction of Don Quixote as my avatar? Irony?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I tested as an ILE, I am an ENTP, and I have a depiction of Don Quixote as my avatar? Irony?


Coincidence.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

@flatlander ,I mean @Probably... that could never happen!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

FigureSkater said:


> @flatlander ,I mean @_Probably_... that could never happen!


Things can't be coincidental?


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Probably said:


> Things can't be coincidental?


Never ever! hahaha


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Probably said:


> Coincidence.


Don Quixote has been a pesonal symbol of mine for some time.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Don Quixote has been a pesonal symbol of mine for some time.


It's coincidence, because they could've chosen any number of people as a symbol for your type, and you just so happened to choose the one that they did. Irony would be more paradoxical than this.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds like Dungeons and Dragons night.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sollertis said:


> Sounds like Dungeons and Dragons night.


Either way, what bliss?


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Either way, what bliss?


It's pretty fun, but never very serious. My character always ends up named Constantine the Hefty, Alexander Beefheart, or most recently, Reinhard die große. They always are absolutely ridiculous and have a tendency to screw over the other party members.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sollertis said:


> It's pretty fun, but never very serious. My character always ends up named Constantine the Hefty, Alexander Beefheart, or most recently, Reinhard die große. They always are absolutely ridiculous and have a tendency to screw over the other party members.



Ah yes, the one who excels at injecting humor into the game. Throws all the "serious" PnP players into a tizzy. Someone has to be the foil.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Ah yes, the one who excels at injecting humor into the game. Throws all the "serious" PnP players into a tizzy. Someone has to be the foil.


I could take it seriously if I wanted to, but in my head when I imagine stuff happening it usually involves the utterly ridiculous mixed with theme music. I could keep it to myself, but that would just be selfish. Also, playing stupid characters is the best, I always flip a coin to see if I'll let my character act on his own.


----------



## openmode (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm almost jealous of the Jack London archetype assignment to the LIEs! I loved his books as a kid. Haha, ah well... ^^


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Sollertis said:


> It's pretty fun, but never very serious. My character always ends up named Constantine the Hefty, Alexander Beefheart, or most recently, Reinhard die große. They always are absolutely ridiculous and have a tendency to screw over the other party members.


I miss roleplaying. My characters always ended up as being aristocratic or noble somehow, well-educated, intelligent and hopefully rich. They also tended to die a lot (I played a different game called Eon that was known for letting your characters die a bit too easily until they patched it).


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

FigureSkater said:


> Never ever! hahaha


Really doubling down on that point. :tongue:

Anyway, just found out I am LIE and that fits so much better than ENTJ - Socionics functions are much more descriptive of how (why?) I actually behave as I do. 

In MBTI, I just couldn't relate to tertiary Se or somewhat repressed Fi...Socionics makes more sense. 

I take exception to the LIE acronym's implied duplicity but aside from that it's all good. roud:


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

MBTI = ISTp and Socionicc, the best fit is an ILI... no idea if it is normal, though I may just be overthinking it.


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

I thought I was either an ILE or LIE, and I got LIE. But I'm not afraid to admit I'm obsessed with researching and learning. Not in a crazy way obsessed, but I'm a curious cat. It was supposed to be a secret, but too bad, I revealed it and it can't hide anywhere. hahaha >


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

puppies454 said:


> *I thought I was either an ILE or LIE, and I got LIE.* But I'm not afraid to admit I'm obsessed with researching and learning. Not in a crazy way obsessed, but I'm a curious cat. It was supposed to be a secret, but too bad, I revealed it and it can't hide anywhere. hahaha >


You LIE! :laughing:


----------



## echidna1000 (Apr 20, 2009)

Irony would be if you had chosen Theodore Dreiser as your avatar. Contradiction is essential to irony.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Leave it to NTs to argue irony rather than discuss being part of the NT Club - - no need to discuss it when you can demonstrate it I suppose....


----------



## ValK (Jan 28, 2013)

Well... apparently I'm an ILI. +1 for the Researchers Club!


----------

